# Judy, Dot, and Diva Waiting



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

I have three does due at the end of January. 
Judy a FF mini lamancha and Dot a 2nd freshener lamancha are both 150 days Jan 27th and Diva a FF lamancha is 150 days on Jan 28th. All three are bred to my mini lamancha buck Jones. I’ll try and post some pictures in a bit but my wifi is in a bit of a mood lol


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Judy


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Dot


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Diva
Honestly even with her positive pregnancy test I was doubting whether she took or not because she just doesn’t look very pregnant to me  but I felt her kid/kids kicking very vigorously yesterday so she just must be hiding them well lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

those girls are so cute. where is jones?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww they are so cute. I really like the look of Lamachas. They are so sweet. Cant wait to see your wee ones!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Pretty girls! Good luck!


Thank you! 🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Looking good.


Thank you!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

daisymay said:


> those girls are so cute. where is jones?


Thank you! Here is Jones 🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwww they are so cute. I really like the look of Lamachas. They are so sweet. Cant wait to see your wee ones!


Thank you! And me too, all I have right now are lamanchas and mini lamanchas lol no full ears here


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

He (Jones) is gorgeous! Oooooohhhh such pretty kidds are comeing!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice looking girls and buck!
Good luck!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> He (Jones) is gorgeous! Oooooohhhh such pretty kidds are comeing!


Thank you so much 🥰 I’m very excited to see what I get.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Nice looking girls and buck!
> Good luck!


Thank you! 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Very nice.


Thank you! 🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

True to doe code  I was sure of my dates but now I’m questioning everything with Judy. She was put in with Jones the 26th of August (when he was brought on our place) and seemed obviously in heat on the 30th. She allowed him to breed her 15+ times that I saw. However I did have a 5 month old buck who was banded on the 21st of July. I know they can be fertile for 30 days after banding but because of some storm damage he was not kept separate and had to move in with all my does. So technically it’s possible he bred her. She is looking more sunken in today and has bagged up quite a bit in the last week. She still has her ligs, though they are not nearly as firm as they were Sunday, her whole back end just seems a lot more loose and jiggly. Based on these pictures do y’all think she’s playing me or got bred by my younger buckling before she acted in heat with Jones?






























The introduction pictures I posted before are from Sunday and these are from today. Her udder is firmer and fuller today. I’m just not sure she looks like she’s going to hold out till the end of January.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Not knowing your doe, only going by the udder. It looks to me like she has at least 2 more weeks or longer.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Not knowing your doe, only going by the udder. It looks to me like she has at least 2 more weeks or longer.


Thank you  that would definitely be my preference  she just has way more udder development than the other two. She has kept me on my toes and made me overthink stuff about her her whole life lol. I don’t know why I thought a pregnancy would be any different


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

So my girls are in the home stretch now- about 30 days left until 150 days for all three. Do y’all wanna guess how many they’re hiding in there? I think Dot will have 1, Diva 1 or 2 because if she only has one that thing is Kung fu fighting in there when she eats  and I think Judy has 2 maybe 3 but I’m leaning towards 2.





















Dot














 Diva





















Judy


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

K9Queen said:


> So my girls are in the home stretch now- about 30 days left until 150 days for all three. Do y’all wanna guess how many they’re hiding in there? I think Dot will have 1, Diva 1 or 2 because if she only has one that thing is Kung fu fighting in there when she eats  and I think Judy has 2 maybe 3 but I’m leaning towards 2.
> View attachment 218390
> View attachment 218391
> View attachment 218392
> ...


Aww cute little bags


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Aww cute little bags


Right? They’re so cute 🥰 now they’re all shaved and I can see them lol. Dot and Diva have barely bagged up at all yet.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Love the lil' baby bumps and udders!! 😍 You must post a 12hr fill pic of all the girls' udders, especially Dot's. Looks like her udder is going to be fantastic!! I think Dot and Diva will have a single doeling and Judy will have buck/doe twins! Your does are gorgeous and Jones is so handsome! Can't wait to see their kids!! 🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Love the lil' baby bumps and udders!!  You must post a 12hr fill pic of all the girls' udders, especially Dot's. Looks like her udder is going to be fantastic!! I think Dot and Diva will have a single doeling and Judy will have buck/doe twins! Your does are gorgeous and Jones is so handsome! Can't wait to see their kids!! 🥰


Thank you so much!  I will for sure! And that makes me so happy to hear you say that, Dot was dry when I bought her so I have no idea what she’ll look like but I’m super excited  and I would LOVE if your kid predictions came true.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful girls!
My guess is a single for Dot, and twins for the other two.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Beautiful girls!
> My guess is a single for Dot, and twins for the other two.


Thank you! I would love that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Looking good.


Thank you


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Pretty goats 🦌 Its so exciting to see udder development on FF.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Lamancha Lady said:


> Pretty goats 🦌 Its so exciting to see udder development on FF.


Thank you! And yes it is  Judy and Diva are both FF; Dot is a 2nd Freshener but I think she was only kept in milk for about 5 months her first time and I didn’t get to see her udder so hers will be brand new to me too.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

I’m so impatient for the babies to be here and yet I’ve still got plenty to do to get ready. I have to finish hanging tarps on two of the shed walls to make it draft free, then we’re going to mount a power strip, hang a shop light and put up the camera in my “maternity ward”. I’ve already got the pens all configured, feeders and hay feeders up, and kidding kit ready. Only about 3 weeks or less left now.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh your at the Fun part. Hurry up to wait! And Patience IsNot my virtue. Im sorry, I understand. Hang in there. It will get here.....eventually! 🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhhh your at the Fun part. Hurry up to wait! And Patience IsNot my virtue. Im sorry, I understand. Hang in there. It will get here.....eventually! 🥰


Exactly!  it’s not a virtue of mine either. If I keep myself busy maybe it’ll fly by lol


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

So I got my She Shed lol (kidding shed) all done today except putting up the camera. I’ve got to sweep it, hang up water buckets, and put in bedding but it’s ready for them otherwise. It may not be overly beautiful but I think it’ll work well. Oh and my Dad’s going to help me build some warming barrels this weekend as well.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

I gave myself a little stall too  that way no one rushes me at the door but also so I can have a spot out of the way to sit while their in labor.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice job! I like that stall with the chair!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Nice job! I like that stall with the chair!


Thank you! I think it will be handy 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

That is awesome!! I would love to be the person sitting in the chair at the end of this month!! 😍


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> That is awesome!! I would love to be the person sitting in the chair at the end of this month!!


Thank you! 🥰🥰🥰 I can’t wait!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks Great and well thought out. I dont have any.pretty barns. But they work well for me! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Looks Great and well thought out. I dont have any.pretty barns. But they work well for me! Let me know how it goes!


Thank you  exactly! Pretty would be nice but I was just going for works well and doesn’t cost me two arms and a leg lol. It’s snuck up on me but Judy will be 145 days on the 22nd. I doubt she’ll go to 150 the way she looks  I think she’s ready to be done now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice job.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Great Job! Happy Kidding


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Very nice job.


Thank you! 🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

iron.mountain.creek.farm said:


> Great Job! Happy Kidding


Thank you!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Diva is super lovey today and has been licking my hands and face when she can, Judy as been groaning and moaning all day and is just super uncomfortable, and Dot has been downright nasty and mean. She whipped her head around and tried to bite me when I pet her side  she’s usually pretty sweet but apparently no touchy today. I know I’ll be glad when all these babies are here but I know they will be too 







Judy sunbathing and groaning 







Diva and Dot checking out their stalls


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

So I finally got my blood work on all my goats back last night and while I had mostly good news I had one devastating result but I knew in my gut it was going to happen based on her symptoms but it still is breaking my heart. Everyone tested negative for CL and Johnes. And everyone but Dot tested negative for CAE. In the last two months she started having really bad arthritis in her knees and just seeming slower. I had little knowledge of CAE from my first period of raising goats as a 4-H kid, which now boggles my mind because no one ever told me that it was something I should be concerned about and I was surrounded by adult mentors who I know had to be knowledgeable about CAE to some degree as they were heavily involved in the show dairy goat world. But that is besides the point now. Now I’m an adult and doing my own research and doing my best to do everything as close to right as I can. I think it would be immoral to sell Dot even if I disclosed her results because I don’t want to risk spreading it or someone not doing right by her. I know my whole herd has been throughly exposed to her and I understand those risks so I will be retesting everyone in a few months and then in another few months and crossing that bridge when I get there if anyone else pops up positive. But I have a couple rough draft plans for her depending on how everything goes. Instead of her kidding anywhere near my other goats I will have her set up in my two horse trailer, I plan on taping her teats and being there to immediately pull kids (especially if does) to clean myself and not letting her lick them or interact with them at all. 
So plan 1) immediately pull all kids at birth and then keep her separate from my other goats until I can transport her to my brother in law to be put down and processed (he is a meat science major). 
Plan 2) if my sister who does not have any goats yet would be interested in milking her and keeping her on her property (as long as Dot’s health holds up of course) then I would consider either letting a buck kid stay on her for company (he would be banded and grown out for us to process and never sold) or sending my wether with for company until the time comes to process Dot and then quarantine and test him before her comes back home to me. 
I know that none of these options are ideal but at this point I’m just trying to do what would be best for Dot and best for the rest of my herd, it’s just not an ideal situation. She’s been progressively getting worse arthritis the past couple months and either way ultimately I think she’s going to need to be put down before next winter for her sake and comfort. So these are my plans I came up with instead of sleeping last night  do you guys have any ideas or anything else to add to this? Sorry for rambling; I appreciate this community so much for all your support and helping me learn.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, I’m so sorry you’re dealing with this. It’s just hard😢
It sounds like either plan would work out, just make sure you have colostrum for Dots kids (either replacer or frozen) 
Hang in there, we‘re here if you need us.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Aw, I’m so sorry you’re dealing with this. It’s just hard
> It sounds like either plan would work out, just make sure you have colostrum for Dots kids (either replacer or frozen)
> Hang in there, we‘re here if you need us.


Thank you 🥺 I feel like I’m going nuts with all these thoughts going through my head I just want to try and do what’s best for everyone. I have powered colostrum replacer, I don’t have any frozen but Judy should be kidding first so if she has any extra I’ll plan on freezing it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry this happened, you have a good plan.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> I am sorry this happened, you have a good plan.


Me too, thank you. I’m getting used to the idea now and it will be ok. I’m really glad I found out before everyone kidded out together.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

So we are having a little snow storm tonight so I went ahead and moved Judy and Diva into their maternity suites lol at least for the night during the gross weather. I love having my little spy camera out there 














View attachment 220013
View attachment 220017
View attachment 220019


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Oh and here are some pictures of a kid’s head pressing out on Judy’s side last night. It looked super funky lol. It’s really cool to see the kids move like that though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> That is awesome.


🥰🥰🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Judy is day 141 today. She seems to have dropped and hollowed out. Her udder is also pretty tight now and her ligs are very squishy but still there. She’s had white and clear discharge all day today. Also she’s been a bit of a drama Queen today, is demanding attention and groaning all the time  the next three days are supposed to be pretty cold and gross so I’m sure she’ll have them during that lol


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Okay so Dot is 142 days today and she has a big string of white mucus, I’ve never seen white mucus in a string like this before… her ligs are almost gone, it took me a minute to find them at all this morning and I can only feel them at the bottom towards her vulva. Since she is CAE positive I will be pulling her babies. I don’t know whether she’s getting ready for today or tonight or if she’s just getting ready for babies in about a week


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Getting close!!
I wish you and Dot all the best with kidding and what comes after.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Getting close!!
> I wish you and Dot all the best with kidding and what comes after.


Thank you! I really appreciate it 🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

I just realized that I didn’t upload the picture with that post 🤦🏼‍♀️








I’m used to seeing lit bits of white discharge and then strings of amber or clear mucus going into kidding. I’m not used to strings of white mucus, it’s a bit odd to me


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Some does just have a really big mucus plug, that is a string of white like that. Like the little bits of white discharge you are used to seeing, just a bit overkill.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree. ☝


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Dot kidded a single buck. He’s flashy and gorgeous but had a hard delivery. He presented both front feet no head. I finally got his head turned but even then it was hard to get him through the birth canal in the correct position. But we did it and he is doing really good. Already had his first meal of colostrum and is asleep in the living room in front of the fireplace with me. I’m planning on giving him another couple ounces in an hour. Considering what a hard time we had getting him out at his current size I’m glad he came on day 144.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

K9Queen said:


> Dot kidded a single buck. He’s flashy and gorgeous but had a hard delivery. He presented both front feet no head. I finally got his head turned but even then it was hard to get him through the birth canal in the correct position. But we did it and he is doing really good. Already had his first meal of colostrum and is asleep in the living room in front of the fireplace with me. I’m planning on giving him another couple ounces in an hour. Considering what a hard time we had getting him out at his current size I’m glad he came on day 144.
> View attachment 220453
> View attachment 220455


He's a cutie pie! Congratulations


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! What a beautiful little boy!
Great job assisting!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Thank you all! 🥰 Judy is just in the beginning stages of her labor now. Hopefully I’ll have pictures of another couple cuties to post here in a few hours


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Dot's buckling is adorable! Good job assisting! Hope all goes well with Judy's labor! 💕


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Judy had twin bucks 🤦🏼‍♀️ they’re gorgeous and she was an absolute rockstar. But this doesn’t look to be a promising year to retain doelings lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

K9Queen said:


> Judy had twin bucks  they’re gorgeous and she was an absolute rockstar. But this doesn’t look to be a promising year to retain doelings lol


Cute boy!  go Judy and we want pics of the twins when possible


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

I’ll get some better pictures once their dry and have eaten. Judy’s udder is so tight I think I’m going to have to milk her and bottle their first few ounces


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Aww, their are also adorable!!! Glad everything went well and all are doing well. 🥰

Sorry your girls aren't behaving properly by rewarding you with doelings for being their wonderful owner! 🙃

Make sure to add all three boys to the tally! (Even though we really don't need any more bucklings right now lol!)


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Aww, their are also adorable!!! Glad everything went well and all are doing well. 🥰
> 
> Sorry your girls aren't behaving properly by rewarding you with doelings for being their wonderful owner!
> 
> Make sure to add all three boys to the tally! (Even though we really don't need any more bucklings right now lol!)


Yes! I need to go add them to the tally! And thank you 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How adorable.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> How adorable.


🥰🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Judy is making so much milk… don’t get me wrong it’s great but it’s crazy. Even after the kids ate and were asleep she started leaking milk. So I milked her down just enough to take off the pressure. Now I have 17 oz of colostrum in the freezer and she’s almost full again  and both her babies bellies are full.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That’s amazing, she makes so much milk!!!
Those boys are adorable! 🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> That’s amazing, she makes so much milk!!!
> Those boys are adorable! 🥰


Thank you 🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How ADORABLE!!!!! Love them kids!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

What day is it for misa Diva?


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> What day is it for misa Diva?


Thank you 🥰 and Diva is 150 days on the 28th


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K9Queen said:


> Thank you 🥰 and Diva is 150 days on the 28th


Owww baby girls on the way!!!!!!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Owww baby girls on the way!!!!!!


I sure hope so  I do have another doe bred as well but she isn’t due until March 26th.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K9Queen said:


> I sure hope so  I do have another doe bred as well but she isn’t due until March 26th.


Ahh! Even more does baking in the oven!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm late to the party, but better late than never, right? 😅🥂 I hope diva gives you some girls, but the boys you have certainly are adorable! Good job getting Dot's big single out!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I'm late to the party, but better late than never, right? 🥂 I hope diva gives you some girls, but the boys you have certainly are adorable! Good job getting Dot's big single out!


Yes! Thank you 🥰🥰🥰 maybe the doe fairy will visit me now that I have all these cute bucks lol


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

All the babies and Judy are doing well! Judy is making more milk than her boys can drink ( they have full tummies but they’re so little I don’t think they can eat much lol) so I’m milking her just enough to keep the pressure off and freezing it to store in stages that way I’ll have it for any future bottle kids. She’s an amazing mama and so good for milking even though it’s her first time. She hasn’t kicked me once. Po (Dot’s buck) is also doing really well. He’s an absolute doll and thriving on the bottle. I hated to lose Dot but I know that’s what was best for the safety of the rest of my herd and for her since she was already symptomatic and her arthritis was painful.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Diva is being true to her name today  she’s day 145 today and she is like a sour patch kid. One minute she’s sweet and kissing me and the next she’s mad as all get out and is screaming and trying to tear stuff up. She is REALLY jealous of Judy’s babies and keeps talking to them and licking them through the fence  I told her that was tough cookies and she could have a baby after she pushes her own out lol. Not a lot of progress in the udder department or in the hind end. I’m thinking she’ll make it the whole 150 days at least.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh Diva, calm down! 😛 No stealing babies now!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Oh and I’ve got a good stash of milk from Judy all grouped and bagged up in bottle shaped ice cubes in the deep freeze from her excess milk. 17 ounces from 2.5 hrs post birth, 20 ounces from 16 hrs post birth, and 22 ounces from 26 hrs post birth. And her boys have kept full tummies this whole time. Twice I’ve caught her leaking milk so I’m doing my best to keep her comfy and not let it go to waste.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice. 👍


----------



## Nani (Feb 13, 2021)

K9Queen said:


> I have three does due at the end of January.
> Judy a FF mini lamancha and Dot a 2nd freshener lamancha are both 150 days Jan 27th and Diva a FF lamancha is 150 days on Jan 28th. All three are bred to my mini lamancha buck Jones. I’ll try and post some pictures in a bit but my wifi is in a bit of a mood lol


I have two LaMancha does and two bucks and yours are beautiful


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Wow!


🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice.


Thank you


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Nani said:


> I have two LaMancha does and two bucks and yours are beautiful


Lamanchas are amazing! Thank you 🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

So I usually weigh kids the day they’re born but that didn’t happen this year  but I finally did it today. I knew Dot’s buck was a chunk but I wasn’t expecting this. He weighs 9 pounds! His Dad is 75% Nigerian  apparently he forgot that. Judy’s bigger boy weighs 6 pounds and her little shrimpy guy weighs just over 4 pounds but is starting to fill out nicely today.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

So Bucky, Judy’s buckskin kid has contracted tendons in on foot and I have it wrapped in vet wrap and a toilet paper roll and have been doing stretches with it. It seems to be improving and he doesn’t mind it at all.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Seems to be a lot of that going around this year. Hope he straightens up quick for you. His color is so striking. I love that white on his shoulder. 🙂


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Seems to be a lot of that going around this year. Hope he straightens up quick for you. His color is so striking. I love that white on his shoulder.


There does! It’s already improving so I’m happy with it. I gave both him and his brother selenium to be safe but I think he just got squashed a little towards the end of the pregnancy since it’s just the one leg. I did have to wrap duct tape over the vet wrap because Judy keeps trying to rip it off 🤦🏼‍♀️. Thank you  buckskins are my favorite and all I really wanted was a buckskin doe  but he may get to hang around and see how he grows out.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

They are adorable. 🥰 I’m glad little buckskin boy is improving!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> They are adorable. 🥰 I’m glad little buckskin boy is improving!


Thank you! 🥰


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for sharing that. It helps us all learn!
He is a cutie, I am glad the leg is getting better!
His brother is a sweetie too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Thanks for sharing that. It helps us all learn!
> He is a cutie, I am glad the leg is getting better!
> His brother is a sweetie too!


Thank you 🥰 I’ve learned so much from everyone on here.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Aww.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Diva is day 147 today… I’m so impatient  and I just KNOW it’s going to be a single buck kid 🤦🏼‍♀️ I really wanted some doe kids to retain before I lost Dot but now I’m one down so a doe kid or two would be amazing. She’s still barely bagged up, I know there is a good chance she will fill right before or after she kids but I feel better with having all the colostrum I just froze from Judy.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

The wait is torture!! 😛 
I really really wish you a doeling! 🤞


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Me too!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Thank you you guys 🥰 y’all are the best!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Diva’s ligs are gone! Today’s the day 🥰 hopefully I’ll get a girl 🤞🏻


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

No pushing yet but some definite contractions and stringing mucus.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yay so exciting! I'm hoping my girl goes today as well! Hope it all goes smoothly for you and gorgeous babies!!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Amber89 said:


> Yay so exciting! I'm hoping my girl goes today as well! Hope it all goes smoothly for you and gorgeous babies!!


Thank you! And yes, I hope your girl goes today too! That would be perfect


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay more earless wonders on the way! Fingers crossed you get a girl! 🤞


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Yay more earless wonders on the way! Fingers crossed you get a girl! 🤞


Yessss  earless wonders I LOVE that! Thank you 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! I hope all goes smoothly! Looks like we have a kidding race on our hands today.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Yay! I hope all goes smoothly! Looks like we have a kidding race on our hands today.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Giant single buck 🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

I think she tore a little but they’re both doing good


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Aww!! Awesome


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations 🎉 Sorry she didn't have a girl for you. Hopefully she heals well!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Thank you! Me too but at least he’s healthy and came out in the right position  she’s a good mama so far


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww, he's beautiful even if he isn't a girl !💗💕


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Aww, he's beautiful even if he isn't a girl !


Thank you 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> How cute, congrats.


Thank you! 🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

She passed the placenta and they both seem to be doing very well. He’s already nursed quite a bit and has a full tummy


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!
A healthy kid, and mom and kid doing well is great news!! 
I know you wanted a girl, and I did keep my fingers and toes crossed, but healthy is the most important! And he's so cute!!! 🥰


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

well dang it , but healthy baby and momma is more important. did you have alot of girls last year? i had a buck year last year hoping for a few doelingsthis year.... 
love the no ears,


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! Glad all went well. Sorry you didn't get a girl....he sure is adorable though!! Now you'll have to go goat shopping for the doeling of your dreams! 💕


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations!
> A healthy kid, and mom and kid doing well is great news!!
> I know you wanted a girl, and I did keep my fingers and toes crossed, but healthy is the most important! And he's so cute!!! 🥰


Thank you! 🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

daisymay said:


> well dang it , but healthy baby and momma is more important. did you have alot of girls last year? i had a buck year last year hoping for a few doelingsthis year....
> love the no ears,


Thank you! And yes I had three does/ 2 bucks last year so I guess this is my buck year lol


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Congratulations!! Glad all went well. Sorry you didn't get a girl....he sure is adorable though!! Now you'll have to go goat shopping for the doeling of your dreams!


Thank you! And you’re quite right 🥰 I definitely see me buying a doeling or maybe even two this year!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

He’s such a cute guy. I need to carry the scale down here because I think he may be even bigger than Po was at birth


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What a cute boy! Congratulations! Sorry you didn’t get the girl you wanted


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> What a cute boy! Congratulations! Sorry you didn’t get the girl you wanted


Thank you!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> How cute.


Thank you 🥰


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

o yay if you got goat shopping send up photos please!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats on the handsome boys you got, sorry that you didn't get your doe/s.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

daisymay said:


> o yay if you got goat shopping send up photos please!


I will! 🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Lamancha Lady said:


> Congrats on the handsome boys you got, sorry that you didn't get your doe/s.


Thank you! I’m happy that Diva and Judy did so well and are being such good moms. I’ll just have to shop around for some does


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my GOSH! That first pic is like so adorable! They all are but that first pic melts my heart! Maybe I should get a LaMancha!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh my GOSH! That first pic is like so adorable! They all are but that first pic melts my heart! Maybe I should get a LaMancha!


You really should!!! They are SO sweet. I love them. The first baby is Po, my bottle baby and he is an absolute cuddle bug


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Adorable 🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Adorable 🥰


Thank you 🥰


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awwwww! Po melts my heart too!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What little dolls! They’re so adorable!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Awwwww! Po melts my heart too!!


🥰🥰🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> What little dolls! They’re so adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Those pictures are convincing me to get myself a LaMancha! Just too precious with those little ears!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Those pictures are convincing me to get myself a LaMancha! Just too precious with those little ears!


Yes! Come to the dark side lol. I love them so much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

